# 1990 nissan stanza start up problem??



## Shawn4455 (Mar 1, 2011)

Miles: 103k
Motor: stock 2.4 4cly
Going to check the fuse box this weekend for blown fuse

A couple months ago my Nissan was serviced for a bad fuel or something sensor that controls the fuel, after that the car started acting weird when I would hit it to get into traffic it would kinda shoot back like it wasnt going into gear, after just giving up on getting into traffic i started to drive normal I went to work then came to my friends house car worked fine, I stopped a local convenient store to get a drink (car drove fine no signs of overheating etc) when I turned it off and went in and then came back out, the car wouldn't start it would just keep cranking and cranking no fire, so we had to get it towed, I was thinking it is the timing belt is there other reasons for this??:wtf:

Also I would like to say Hello community im new to this forums and I would be glad to join I love nissans even this stanza lol


----------

